# The Tritype Test



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Free Enneagram Tritype® Test | Creator of Tritype®


Katherine Fauvre’s Free Tritype® personality test is a simple yet comprehensive assessment of your potential Enneagram Type, Tritype® and Instinctual Type to help you discover your life purpose.




enneagramtritypetest.com





Take this test and share your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

I am 9-4-6.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Enneagram Tritype® Personality Profile: Sily
1-25-22
Enneagram Type
9
Common Names for Type 9
Peaceful Person, Mediator, Peacemaker, Harmonizer, Connector, Pleasant Person
Enneagram Tritype®
9-5-4
Tritype® Archetype
The Contemplative - 459, 495, 549, 594, 945, 954
Instinctual Stacking
Self-Preserving / Intimate / Social 
Common Names for Self-Preserving 9
Preservationist, Gentle Giant, Nomad, Collector, Tradesman, Gardener


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Enneagram Type*
*5**Common Names for Type 5*
*Investigative Person, Observer, Conceptual, Thinker, Sage, Wise Person**Enneagram Tritype®*
*5-4-8**Tritype® Archetype*
*The Scholar - 458, 485, 548, 584, 845, 854**Instinctual Stacking*
*Social / Intimate / Self-Preserving **Common Names for Social 5*
*Philosopher King/Queen, Professor, Scholar, Tutor*

*The Scholar*

If you are a 458, you are intuitive, knowledgeable and protective. You want to be original, wise and straightforward. You study what makes people tick and form strong opinions about what you learn. Somewhat introverted, you are identified with being an intuitive, strategic thinker. You see and focus on the interconnections that others often miss.

I see myself as a 584 more than 548. I have a very difficult time with emotions and my heart center. I sometimes wonder if I don't have alexithymia. I can feel the primal emotions: Fear, Anger, Joy, but I have problems with nuanced emotions. I don't know what they are, but I know I have them. I am also more social and outgoing than a "typical" 5 and I attribute this to having a strong 8 fix.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Enneagram Code: 5-4-9
Description: The Observer, the Shaman, The Sage, The Guru.
Good traits: None, will be killed easily in combat (0 def, 0 atk)
Bad traits: None, will be killed easily in combat (0 def, 0 atk)
Evolutionary traits: The One..., many Primitive Ape-Men will be chanted by this Unit. Can serve as a corner-stone for Primitive Ape-religion, can unite many different Tribes. Can tie together many different Tribes of Ape-Consciousnesses into a whole Unit. Dawn of the first known Religion if this Unit is used well.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

7-1-3 apparently


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

This test pretty much always gets me wrong. I'm 1w2 Sx. The other two are most likely 4 and 5.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, this test is interesting, and I appreciate the level of detail. I've never been certain of my tritype, and it's not something I put a lot of stock into. But I like that this test is at least _somewhat _tricky to game even if you've read a lot about the enneagram. I wasn't trying to, of course, but it's easy to do so unintentionally if you know what each card is going for. As a result, I got a tritype I had never really considered.


*Enneagram Type*
*4**Common Names for Type 4*
*Aesthetic Person, Individualist, Connoisseur, Romantic, Fantasizer, Designer**Enneagram Tritype®*
*4-5-8**Tritype® Archetype*
*The Scholar - 458, 485, 548, 584, 845, 854**Instinctual Stacking*
*Intimate / Self-Preserving / Social **Common Names for Intimate 4*
*Drama King/Queen, Diva, Romantic, Troubadour, Mystic, Genius*

*Your Tritype® Stacking: 4-5-8*
*The Scholar*
If you are a 458, you are intuitive, knowledgeable and protective. You want to be original, wise and straightforward. You study what makes people tick and form strong opinions about what you learn. Somewhat introverted, you are identified with being an intuitive, strategic thinker. You see and focus on the interconnections that others often miss.

(OK. These are my top ranked enneacards, but my "most likely" enneacards are 6 and 9. I'm not sure what the difference is. I'm not phlegmatic at all so I doubt 9 is in there. It gave me a little disclaimer that said that 6 could be my head type.)

*Your Primary Enneagram Type — 4*
If you are a 4, you want to be inspired, intuitive, original and unique. Most importantly, you want to be passionate, true to your feelings and be authentic. You see yourself as a sensitive intellectual that is creative, expressive and spiritual. You are identified with your emotional states and their meaning. You see yourself as emotionally deep and seek beauty and meaning in every thing you do. You may have problems with envy. Under stress, you may be moody, haughty or overly emotional. Your core fears are of being painfully lacking, inadequate, flawed, defective, ordinary, not realizing your potential and being emotionally cut off. At your best, you are emotionally self-aware, self-revealing, creative and extremely compassionate and humane.

*Your Secondary Enneagram Type — 5*
If you are a 5, you want to be informed, knowledgeable, concise and perceptive. Most importantly, you want to have a clear mind, be self-sufficient and not have the entanglements of obligation. You are deeply introspective and want to understand how systems work. You may have problems with avarice. Under stress, you may be arrogant, withholding, unemotional or distant. Your core fears are of being ignorant, without mastery, expertise or knowledge, mentally drained, obligated, without resources, disembodied and incompetent with psychic panic. At your best, you are objective, insightful, wise and a clear-minded expert in the area of your interests.

*Your Tertiary Enneagram Type — 8*
If you are an 8, you want to be open, honest, direct and straightforward. Most importantly, you want to be independent, make your own decisions and direct your own course. You want to be the master and commander of your own life. You are honest and take pride in calling a spade a spade. You say what you mean and mean what you say. You may have problems with being excessive and going to extremes. Too much is almost enough. Under stress, you may be intense, intimidating, overpowering or unwilling to self-limit. Your core fears are of being misrepresented, powerless, manipulated, humiliated, harmed and/or controlled. At your best, you are a protective, compassionate and magnanimous leader that is both tough-minded and tenderhearted.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

*Your Top Ranked Enneacard: Type 4*
*Your Tritype® Stacking: 4-6-1*










Aesthetic Person, Individualist, Connoisseur, Romantic, Fantasizer, Designer


----------

